# What are you smoking for parties?



## HomoPig (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I'm new around here.
I'm not a regular smoker. I only smoke when weed makes me smile.
I've got only 3 times the weed I like.
8 yrs ago High school party .. Light green bud .. after smoking everything on the world seemed to be funny.
6 yrs ago In Czech Republic .. I was smiling and happy but my legs felt like marshmallow.
For this New Years party I managed to get some nice light green super smelly bud that made me smile and a soul of the party. Hello Ladies  
After few days when I ran out of it .. i got some other stuff what made me sit for a couples of hours... 
I'm not so experienced smoker. In my country we don't have names for strains unless you have friend who grows himself.
If after first joint I don't have the same experience, I don't bother myself to smoke that thing again.
Now I have decided to take things under my own control. I want to grow my own buds. 

All I need is to find my one and only strain. 

Boys and Girls. I really hope you can help me find my Love 

I hate couchlock type, I don't like super analytic thoughts in my head, I don't like those one which effect your body too much. 
I want to find that Strain that makes my serious face feel smiling and wanting to socialize.
I hope somebody understands what the hell i'm talking about.

Any help appreciated.

PS Before growing I'm looking forward to get some samples from _SilkRoad_ or _BlackMarket Reloaded
_PPS Now I have Vortex - That's not what i'm looking for

If Any Irish fella could help out with clone.. I don't know what I would do. <- (I'm not sure if i can write something like this here)
Cheers


----------



## kr4x (Feb 9, 2013)

only girls you will fall in love around here are bushy and green


----------



## droopy107 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd recommend taking a look at Kali Mist by Serious Seeds. I definitley know what you mean when you say that the high has to be just right to enjoy it. I went through the same thing(and still do). I looked around for a while before I found KM. My likes in the high and yours seem to be very similar. For me it pushes all the right buttons. 

It has a good upbeat and happy buzz, no couch lock to speak of and good laughs come easy. The smell in the jar is nice and the smell when burning is even better. The taste is good and it's plenty potent, too. Km turned out to be the closest thing to ideal I've found yet. There are quite a few reports out there on KM and damn near every one says the same thing. Here's one I wrote to get you started, If you're interested. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/557393-kali-mist-old-school-weed.html Be forewarned, It's long and because of the way it posted, all the paragraphs blended together so it's a wall of text now, as one person so tactlessly put it, but most folks seem to enjoy it anyhow.

I also have 8 Miles High by Mandala Seeds and Flo by DJ Short started and going in my veg box as we speak. I couldn't give you a first hand report on either of these two yet as I haven't taken them through flower, but reports sounded good to me so I bought a few beans to try them out. You might take a look at them to see what you think.


----------



## AltarNation (Feb 9, 2013)

After "Hello Ladies " I could not help reading the rest of it in a Borat accent.

*"I want to find that Strain that makes my serious face feel smiling and wanting to socialize."*

I believe you've summarized my goals as a pot grower right there. I am also seeking that strain.

Wish I could help more, but I am in a similar boat, still trying to figure out what I like. Even once you try a few recommended ones you're going to want to try others, it's just the nature of the beast, there are so many options and everyone responds to each strain differently. Good luck with your search!


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 9, 2013)

i have never tried these but you may want to check them out.

1) Underground Originals Seeds - underground originals smiles

2) Dr. Greenthumb - big laughing


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm looking for the perfect strain too, I think that's a shared problem between many pot smokers. However, in my experience your best bet is something like Kali Mist, Dr. Greenthumb, White Rhino or MAYBE Northern Lights/Laughing Budda. That's the closest I've got to a high like you describe, however, I'm not one for being incredibly sociable when I smoke.


----------



## Parker1023 (Mar 3, 2013)

a very potent blue dream could be ideal for you , i love rolling up a big fat BD blunt for my wake n bake , usually starts my day out just perfect. If I wanted to have some tree to bring to a party I'd pick a strong Cherry Pie cross , OR a good strain from my teenage years was Mr. Nice guy! (my boy called it Mr. Happy cause no matter what smoke that shit your smilin)
The mr happy looked like shit and didnt have a great smell to it but damn if it didnt get you out of this world!


----------



## amrcngror (Mar 3, 2013)

sounds like your looking for a sativa, try pineapple xpress thats one of my favorite sativas


----------

